# Problem with Belkin Router/Modem Internet Help?



## lianbria (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay so i got a belkin router that looks like this http://s3.gadgetreview.com/wp-content/up... 
The Router was working for about 5 months semi-perfectly (i had to unplug and replug the power everytime on the router when i wanted my laptop to connect or else i would get unidentified network) when all of a sudden it one day stopped working. 
I tried to see what was wrong and the problem was the Internet Light was flashing orange which meant it was "attempting to connect to the internet." However, it would never connect. I reset the router with the pinhole and tried reinstalling, unplugging all cables, and calling belkin all which still gave me the flashing light. When i plug my computer directly to the modem however, it is able to work perfectly. But when i connect modem > router > computer, then it doesnt work. Ive tried researching on the flashing orange light on the router and couldnt find anything. Does anyone know why it isnt working and how i can fix it? i need my router for...everything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

for some reason that link doesnot work

can you post the exact Model and any version numers from the router

it may be something like
F5D8230-4 
and a


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lianbria (Dec 8, 2008)

nope sry but that didnt work. I unplugged all the cables, and performed a reset and couldnt get the flashing internet light to go blue, actually now the modem light is flashing now...also IP config doesnt do anything cause i cant connect. someone good with belkin routers...help. Here is router model http://www.bitcity.it/immagini/contenuti/305/belkin-router-n-wireless-f5d8233ef4-2.jpg (F5D8233-4V3)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the previous procedure didn't get you at least connected to the router, it could be bad, or you could have some cabling or NIC problem.

Can you post the IPCONFIG /ALL you get after the reset with the computer connected to the router? Does the computer work with a direct connection to the modem? What is the exact make/model of the modem?

From the manual. http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D8233-4&aid=8340&scid=0



> *Restoring the Factory Defaults*
> 
> Press and hold the Reset button for at least 10 seconds,
> then release it. The lights on the Router will momentarily
> ...


----------

